# School shooting in Florida



## GotGarlic (Feb 14, 2018)

Such an awful day. I've been distracted all afternoon by the horrifying shooting at the high school in Parkland, FL, today. Seventeen people have died, three are in surgery. There could still be casualties in the school buildings. So sad for the students and their families


----------



## Just Cooking (Feb 14, 2018)

At the risk of having people say, "Its a new life in America, old man", I have to ask, "What the hell has happened to our country?"

My heart, prayers and sympathy goes out to the victims and their families and friends..

P.S. I'm glad I'm old and lived in a time when a minimum of this crap happened..

Ross


----------



## caseydog (Feb 14, 2018)

I just read about it about twenty minutes ago. I've been busy all day. 

Ross, I hate to say it, but I've kind of accepted this kind of mass shooting as the "new normal," and really don't think we are going to do anything about it, beyond "thoughts and prayers." 

CD


----------



## medtran49 (Feb 14, 2018)

The shooter was a 19 year old former student.  They've been doing interviews with students and they all were afraid of him because of things he said and actions before he was expelled.  His brother has also been arrested.  They were in the foster care system and apparently had recently lost their foster mother.  There are still parents who have not been reunited with or even had contact with their children.  The school is only about 10 minutes from our home.


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 14, 2018)

More than anything else, these school shootings sadden me.  

Then we will be inundated with repeated news reports about this horrific event to the point where I cannot listen anymore.


----------



## caseydog (Feb 14, 2018)

Andy M. said:


> More than anything else, these school shootings sadden me.
> 
> Then we will be inundated with repeated news reports about this horrific event to the point where I cannot listen anymore.



I have reached a point where headlines about XX number of people killed by mass shooter don't shock me anymore. I still feel sad, but I'm no longer shocked. I have a feeling I'm not the only one who has gotten to that point. 

In a few days, the same old discussions -- well, arguments would be a better description -- about guns and mental health will dominate the news cycles, but in the end, we will not actually DO anything. In a few months, there will be another shooting, and we'll go though the same cycle. Shampoo, rinse, repeat. 

CD


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Feb 14, 2018)

The news said this was the 18th school shootings in 13 states so far this year. 

-- another old man here shaking his stick stupidly at the empty sky.


----------



## buckytom (Feb 14, 2018)

I am disgusted once again by the executive producers at Univision news.

Hours after the shooting happened, they were still showing videos of students stepping over dead bodies laying in pools of blood whe they escaped the carnage.

Wtf is wrong with them? They did the same thing on 9/11/01, showing close-ups of people jumping from the towers.

The FCC will fine you if you show a boobie, or say the F word, but death of children? No problem.

Nonetheless, my prayers tonight are for those 17 families.


----------



## caseydog (Feb 14, 2018)

buckytom said:


> I am disgusted once again by the executive producers at Univision news.
> 
> Hours after the shooting happened, they were still showing videos of students stepping over dead bodies laying in pools of blood whe they escaped the carnage.
> 
> ...



I have mixed feelings about showing the carnage on TV. On one hand, it is in very poor taste, and will certainly hurt some people, and offend a lot of people. But, on the other hand, maybe we as a people need a bitter dose of reality. 

Think about this, we watch movies where actors are "killed" in horrific detail, and we call it entertainment. When you see the real thing, it's not entertaining. It makes you cringe, and maybe a bit queazy. 

I'm not sure where the line should be drawn. Maybe you fuzz out the faces, which is easy to do, to to hide identities. I don't know. I DO know that I'm tired of all the talking, and nothing actually being done. 

CD


----------



## buckytom (Feb 14, 2018)

OMG, it's disrespectful to the families of the victims, to make them a video bite.

I understand the need for real learning, but that's for documentaries after the fact. Carefully crafted.

Not just fodder for the evening news.

This reminds me of The Kinks lyrics in Give the People What They Want:  "We all sit glued as the killer takes aim... There goes a piece of the president's brain!" (in reference to the Zapruder film)


----------



## caseydog (Feb 15, 2018)

BT, like I said, I don't know what the answer is. I just know that we aren't taking the problem seriously. We are sleepwalking through a mine field. What's it going to take for us to wake up and do something?

Check out this clip of a former FBI agent and counterterrorist expert. A guy who is a seasoned law enforcement officer. He got the wake-up call. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BG0a04PX-zY

CD


----------



## Rocklobster (Feb 15, 2018)

Unless something drastic is done by the powers that be, nothing will ever change..as an outsider looking in, I just think it is another day in the US..this will happen again, and again,,,my condolenses..an awful situation


----------



## buckytom (Feb 15, 2018)

caseydog said:


> BT, like I said, I don't know what the answer is. I just know that we aren't taking the problem seriously. We are sleepwalking through a mine field. What's it going to take for us to wake up and do something?
> 
> Check out this clip of a former FBI agent and counterterrorist expert. A guy who is a seasoned law enforcement officer. He got the wake-up call.
> 
> ...


 
Yeah, I understand. I don't mean to bitch at you. It's just such a heartbreaking tragedy, the only thing that can be worse, if there is such a thing beyond losing a child, is to see your dead child on TV.


----------



## CakePoet (Feb 15, 2018)

Yeah, this is the "normal" we who look in see of USA, it sort weird seeing pictures and  for moment think Ah, must be Syria or some war torn country  and then oh no USA ..again.  

In Sweden, we only had 1 mass school shooting at that was 1961 and then we made head lines, on of the first in Europe  and then we  next was in 2015 but that was done by sword and knife. 

My condolences, it is just awful, I wish there was something that could be done so no more lifes would be lost.


----------



## CharlieD (Feb 15, 2018)

Just Cooking said:


> , "What the hell has happened to our country?"
> 
> 
> 
> Ross



It's not just this country.

I just watched documentary about Juvenal prison in Russia. Warden talks about how some 20-30 years ago they may have had 3-4 murderers per a 100 girls, right now it is at least 50. Most of the interviewed girls were very proud of what they have done. 
I have the theory, feel free to prove me wrong. 
In the last 20-30 years Hollywood has promoted violence, sex, rape, sadism, murder, etc., thru the films they put out, more so than any previous times in the history of movie making. Same goes to computer games. It is violence, violence, violence. 
Somebody posted a cruel joke. A person asks G-d, how is it possible that you allowed such violence in schools. G-d response by saying that he is not allowed in school anymore.
Sad, but true. Secularization of the society has not prove to be a positive change.


----------



## Just Cooking (Feb 15, 2018)

CharlieD said:


> It's not just this country.
> 
> I just watched documentary about Juvenal prison in Russia. Warden talks about how some 20-30 years ago they may have had 3-4 murderers per a 100 girls, right now it is at least 50. Most of the interviewed girls were very proud of what they have done.
> I have the theory, feel free to prove me wrong.
> ...


I believe you to be correct.. I would add that, sadly, the news media plays a large part violence becoming common...  

Ross


----------

